# Race Cage Question



## DrivenPerformance (Feb 4, 2008)

I tried searching, but I didn't come up with very many promising results, so I thought I would just ask. Does anyone know of a commercially available weld-in kit OR a good reputable place (besides Pratt & Miller) to have a roll cage installed into my car for a reasonable price, within about 250mi of roanoke, VA??? I'm trying to get into the SCCA T2 class so I need to get this done sometime soon. I appreciate all input.


----------

